# Initial Burn of the Englander 30-NCL



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

Test fired the 30-NCL this morning in the outdoor burn lab. It was no surprise that with a four foot single wall stack in a fairly high wind that a stack temp of 200 was as high as I could get it. Lousy draft but even at that secondary went to work at a stovetop temp of 300. Oh, and keeping falling leaves off of your wood stove can be a real PITA.

Brush off leaves. Straighten the pipe. Brush off leaves. Straighten the pipe...


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

Kicked'er up to 400 for a while and then idled at 550 for an hour or so.


----------



## Harley (Nov 9, 2006)

Congrats, BB.  That's quite a lab setup you got there.  Whens she moving inside?


----------



## Todd (Nov 9, 2006)

Wow! That is a big fire box. You fit right in there. :lol:


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

Todd said:
			
		

> Wow! That is a big fire box. You fit right in there. :lol:



I had to squat down to get in it and damn it was hot.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

Harley said:
			
		

> Congrats, BB.  That's quite a lab setup you got there.  Whens she moving inside?



Three inch shorter legs are on the way to allow it to fit part way in my fireplace. Hopefully they will be here tomorrow but realistically Monday or Tuesday. Then it goes in the house and goes to work.

Note: I just put the blower on the thing and turned it on. That thing would blow a buzzard off of garbage truck.


----------



## Corie (Nov 9, 2006)

Looks good brotherman.  Is it just me, or is there something unbelievable cool seeing those flames licking out of those manifold tubes.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Looks good brotherman.  Is it just me, or is there something unbelievable cool seeing those flames licking out of those manifold tubes.



Yep. Darn thing has four tubes. When they all fired at once I was too busy sitting on the ground in front of it watching to mess with a camera.

Even more incredible was that between 350 and 400 the exhaust went perfectly clear and stayed that way. With a 200 degree four foot stack! I may buy another one to keep outside and burn trash in.  :coolgrin:


----------



## Corie (Nov 9, 2006)

Yeah that's the unbelievable part too.  I couldn't believe that once the secondary was active, there was zero smoke out of stack.  It stays that way for the duration of the burn too.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 9, 2006)

*  Awesome Babay ! Yeah ......We have FIRE ! *

Now thats what I'm talking about. I looked out East and didnt see a glow so you must of kept it under control. ( no melt down )

You won't be putting that beast in a doll house , big ole' fat stove throwing off some monster BTU , sucking every bit of energy it can out of dem logs ........its even gotz a buzzard blower .

BB , Whats the metal bracket up front bottom ? Air inlet or something to prevent log rolling at the door ? 
I run your first photo through the photo editer and added some light.


----------



## BrotherBart (Nov 9, 2006)

That thing is interesting. It has a .38 caliber sized hole in the other side of it aimed right into the lower middle of the firebox. It is the primary air feed. Primary air comes in through it and also over the glass for the air wash. The primary air comes in from the back, moves under the length of the fire box and is distributed to the little tower and to the airwash by two channels up the front sides of the firebox. Secondary air has it's own inlet in the bottom rear and comes up a riser in the center back of the fire box and is distributed to both sides by channels around the top. 

I can't wait to see the havoc the stream of air from that lil hole creates when I hook it up to the monster drafting liner in the house.

So far I love the design and the big firebox. I ain't too bashful to say that I wish the steel all the way around was twice as thick. Of course I am used to the old pup that was built like a Sherman tank and the only fire brick was on the floor of the firebox.

Two hours ago the stove body turned Golden Glow Brown. Black door and legs. I haven't decided if I am going to put the brass trim on the door and the top lip and ash lip yet. I just want that SOB in the house and the install finished.


----------



## Sandor (Nov 10, 2006)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Corie said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gotta love that chimney draw at close to sea level!

And yea, that secondary burn looks great! With a four foot chimney!

Saw the weather BB, and it looks like your not gonna get to try her out until later next week!


----------



## wg_bent (Nov 10, 2006)

Roospike said:
			
		

> *  Awesome Babay ! Yeah ......We have FIRE ! *
> 
> Now thats what I'm talking about. I looked out East and didnt see a glow so you must of kept it under control. ( no melt down )
> 
> ...



Uhhh Spike...your gettin wayy too excited.  Ya forgot about that the other hot thing you have in the house.

 ;-)


----------



## Roospike (Nov 10, 2006)

Warren said:
			
		

> Roospike said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 O' Sorry , The other "Hot thing" was sitting on mt lap when i was typing. We ha ! Wo whO !
........I'll do better next time.


----------



## begreen (Nov 10, 2006)

Yea! Looks like a near perfect take off BB. That's one helluba trash burner. It looks like a winner. 

Take er' easy moving into the house. Ya wouldn't want to dent that new paint job, (or pop a hernia). I'm looking forward to seeing it in the new setting.


----------



## Corie (Nov 10, 2006)

Ya know, it seems like EVERYONE got a new stove this year.

BeGreen, Craig, Me, BB, Elk, and all the new wood burners as well.  Its going to be a good winter. I can't wait to get home to my parents house tonight (I go home on the weekends during hunting season for obvious reasons) and light a nice fire in the new stove and get one of those 8 hour burns my dad has been bragging about.


----------



## Roospike (Nov 10, 2006)

Corie said:
			
		

> Ya know, it seems like EVERYONE got a new stove this year.
> 
> BeGreen, Craig, Me, BB, Elk, and all the new wood burners as well.  Its going to be a good winter. I can't wait to get home to my parents house tonight (I go home on the weekends during hunting season for obvious reasons) and light a nice fire in the new stove and get one of those 8 hour burns my dad has been bragging about.



O' Great ..........Now I'm the guy with the "Old Summit stove".  :lol: 

Hey , I cleaned the Summit inside and out last Summer ..........Does that count ?  :red:


----------



## Corie (Nov 10, 2006)

You get..............100000 points.



Just remember, the points are like the plot in a lesbien prison movie.


----------

